
Subtract One – An Analog Inspired Web Audio Synthesizer - juliussohn
https://subtract.one
======
juliussohn
subtract one is an analog inspired, subtractive, monophonic synthesizer,
powered by 3 oscillators a filter and two envelope generators, controlling the
amplitude and the filter. It's written in JavaScript, using the Web Audio API.

